# Awesome Aster Big Boy



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a pussycat to drive? well not quite, although it's remarkably 'forgiving' once you are on the move. By this I mean that pressure stays stable what ever load your hauling and various boiler water levels dosn't seem to over excite it. I kept the bypass closed until some evidence of priming. The super heater got a bit annoyed but pressure still kept calm.
Like wise with the water level in the sight glass. It's not over the top one minute an knocking on the nut the next.
This engine is gas fired and once you have the gas valve setting ok there is no need to touch it, certainly for the forty minutes or so that it ran on the butane propane mix today and there is still some surplus in the tank. Mark you you don't get much change out of a tin after a filling!
Lighting the three sided poker (burner) can be a bit tricky however. You can see the end of it in the cab picture, held in position by a small adjustable lever (behind the reversing handle. When lighting, release this lever and pull backwards to allow your BBQ lighter flame to get into the burners. This action is easier if the tender backhead plate is lifted up and out.When lit, obviously push back in and re position the catch
Remember when lighting gas, turn on your flame before the gas otherwise the apron cladded meths brigade like to smirk when your eyebrows disappear. That long BB boiler is a harbour for accumulated gas.
Also in the cab you can see a secondary gas valve. This can be a bit fiddily so just leave it open and make you adjustments on the main tap on top of the tank in the tender.
The first of the two big valves at the top of the cab is firstly the regulator and the second is the blower. The large wheel on the out side of the cab controls the by pass valve and is most effective.
So, when you 'pop' out and buy your BB tomorrow make sure that have 1/2 a mile of waggons to slip on the back....You will need them!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This is not April Fool's Day so when did a new Aster Big Boy come out. You pullin someone's leg. I dont get your pic of the cab either. Help


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

There you go.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful engine. As you may know we have two of them here in Houston that are run very seldomly, unfortunately.
How long have you had you "BIG BOY"


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi main131: That is an awsome machine. Would yoy be kind enough to take a photo of the cabin, I would like to see the inside, controls, etc. Thank you. 
Patricio


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A snapshot of backhead: Coal fired via Yves Guillaume photo on Southern Steam trains website


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

That is an awesome pic. Is it ok if I take a high res copy and frame it? I think the beer bottles add so much, on top of the coal.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Prvero, I will send the cab pic later when I have a moment.
Obviously it varies from the coal fired version.
I have had the loco 6 months and bought it from Aster Hobbies here in the UK from very nice man called Andrew!
Main131


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you Main131, Why does it varies from the coal fire version? Is yours electric or butane? In this economic conditions, are the Asters BB still command a huge price, $18,000 usd? Was yours fairly new? Thank you , Patricio


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Privero,
I think you can see the cab interior difference when you check out my first picture and the second picture coal fired version 
My version is gas fired all though it could be converted to coal which is mentioned in my posting. It is from the second batch which came out in 1986.
When purchased I understood that it had not been steamed a great deal although you never know.
It looks and drives in well however
The price mentioned by you sounds about right.
Regards


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi main131, 
Being of the second batch, does the serial number is higher than the first batch, or it does not matter. I been offer a BB Aster, serial 26, does this mean it is from the first batch? What is your serial number?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

# 4024 is the second batch.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I would buy one, if I could find one. If anyone knows of one for sale and wants to clue me in on it, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

I too would buy a live steam Big Boy if one came up, and it did not cost an arm @ leg 
So with that said, I hope that Accucraft does biuld a Clallenger. 

Kurt


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

"if one came up, and it did not cost an arm and a leg" John, Kurt this is the problem, they don't come up and they do cost a bundle. The other problem is when they do come up people say....let me think about it. That's the kiss of death, you just lost it man. The only way to get one is be patient, put your money aside and tell your dealer you are ready!


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan - it wasnt me who brought up the cost. I know what it will take to buy one. I did not say anything other than what I meant. Which is that I would buy one if (or when) I find one.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
But you got one....just needs a bit of retrofit!


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles -Yes. I do. And it is very nice. But I like it enough NOT to reengineer it, so continue to look. One of these days, I will find one. Hope to see you soon, 

John


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 04/27/2009 2:28 PM
Charles -Yes. I do. And it is very nice. But I like it enough NOT to reengineer it, so continue to look. One of these days, I will find one. Hope to see you soon, 

John

John I understand the Aster AD60 is almost ready to ship - it is known as the Southern Hemispere Big Boy. I've postponed my retirement (again) and have one on order.

Not sure why/how Aster decided to re-issue the AD60, maybe they could do the same for the Big Boy.........

Robert


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard they reissued the kits because they had many spare parts and basically only had to kit them to sell. So you can consider the AD60 a SPEV. (spare parts elimination vehicle)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard they reissued the kits because they had many spare parts and basically only had to kit them to sell

That too could be the reason for the second run of BB's. When you consider that most BB's never see the track (are mantle queens), Aster may have realized this and had enough parts to get started on a second run. Who knows, but makes for interesting speculation.


----------

